# ASAT dipping avaliable soon!



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I like ASAT !!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

niteshade said:


> we have a company that will be dipping bows and guns and etc for us in a couple weeks, ready to dip. The warm bag is in stock at staywoods.com. will keep you all posted.....


Great news!!!!!!!! I have been waiting a long time for this!!!!!!!! Don't forget to keep us informed. I'll be watching out. :thumbs_up


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

niteshade said:


> we have a company that will be dipping bows and guns and etc for us in a couple weeks, ready to dip. The warm bag is in stock at staywoods.com. Will keep you all posted.....


awesome!!!!!


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't wait for some bows to be dipped in ASAT!!!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

We here at Eagle Custom Graphics will be offering ASAT also for dipping .


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

Eagle Custom said:


> We here at Eagle Custom Graphics will be offering ASAT also for dipping .


welcome aboard!


----------



## camo princess (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome ...I love ASAT camo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

good news!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Awesome*

Man, Finally someone is going to be offering the ASAT Dipping! I have been asking for that for years. The only thing I could find were pictures of a bow some guy on here that did it himself.





































Can't wait to see the real deal!!!


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope it isn't PBR.


----------



## hoefj (Dec 10, 2008)

*update?*

any update on this?


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

We have ASAT in stock and ready to dip for you


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

ok lets see some pics of the ASAT :shade:


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Here it is it has fresh out of the tank no clear yet but thought I would post it for all to see.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice Shawn!

My 06 Ally should be getting to you in a few days..


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

looks SHARP! I love me some ASAT!


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

bginvestor said:


> Very nice Shawn!
> 
> My 06 Ally should be getting to you in a few days..


Sounds good


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks All for the kind words


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Very cool!:thumbs_up

DB


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Eagle Custom said:


> Here it is it has fresh out of the tank no clear yet but thought I would post it for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I love my ASAT!

How much does it cost to dip a bow?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i am very interested in seeing the final product assembled...I am a fan of ASAT and alot of our customers are too. would you please keep us all posted :thumbs_up


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*That is nice..........*
What color do you use on the base?
I would like to see one with a very dark base.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

BradMc26 said:


> Nice! I love my ASAT!
> 
> How much does it cost to dip a bow?


Cost depends on what parts you want dipped.

Riser $70.00
Limbs $50.00


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

mdewitt71 said:


> *That is nice..........*
> What color do you use on the base?
> I would like to see one with a very dark base.


The one in the pic has a tan base but it can be done with other colors as base.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

When can we see a finished bow?


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Eagle Custom said:


> Cost depends on what parts you want dipped.
> 
> Riser $70.00
> Limbs $50.00


Do you dip the cams as well? If so how much? Btw, great to finally have a company dipping ASAT! Too long in the making!!! Looks awesome and can't wait to see a finished bow!

Dave


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

Eagle Custom said:


> Here it is it has fresh out of the tank no clear yet but thought I would post it for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!!


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd like to see a pic of a completed ASAT bow too!!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

subscribing:thumbs_up


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Let's see some finished pics:thumbs_up


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Shawn here is my question on the ASAT pattern. Is there a way you can shrink down the pattern to make it smaller. I love the ASAT pattern but when dipping smaller objects to me it's to open of a pattern for this. Of course if you are dipping a big object it would look fine. So my question is can you shrink down the pattern on the film?


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

That riser looks GREAT. I might have to get my new Forge Bow in ASAT. :thumbs_up


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

BowTech Dave said:


> Man, Finally someone is going to be offering the ASAT Dipping! I have been asking for that for years. The only thing I could find were pictures of a bow some guy on here that did it himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats elksnipers e-500.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I am having two rifle stocks done in ASAT by Eagle Custom Graphics right now and will post pictures once I get them back.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> I am having two rifle stocks done in ASAT by Eagle Custom Graphics right now and will post pictures once I get them back.


Please send me a PM when you get the pictures posted. Sometimes I forgot about this section and don't check it much. I am planning on having a rifle done.


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

I might be interested in doing my shot gun, and possibly a bow, do you have a price list?


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt :smile:


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Keep the photos coming fellas. I have my new SR-71 in predator and I want a bow done in ASAT too.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

*for you guys on the east coast....*

hanoverhydrographics.com I will be open in 2 more weeks. I carry the ASAT too.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Here is my Browning Abolt II Stainless stalker in 7mm08 with a custom ASAT dipped stock, finished with Duracoat (very thin durable rubber like treament).

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic . . .


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> Here is my Browning Abolt II Stainless stalker in 7mm08 with a custom ASAT dipped stock, finished with Duracoat (very thin durable rubber like treament).
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic . . .


Looks sweet!


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

That is awesome looking!!!!!!!


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is some more ASAT.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Love it guys:darkbeer:


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Here is my Pro Hunter in ASAT with duracoat rubberized finish done by Shawn at Eagle custom graphics. Came out AWESOME . . . 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764312&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271208415http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764313&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271208426http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764314&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271208433
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764315&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271208439http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764316&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271208444


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

SA-WEET! Man, that scope would look awesome in ASAT on top of that gun! I know that's an iffy proposition though!

Looks great!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

nstrut said:


> SA-WEET! Man, that scope would look awesome in ASAT on top of that gun! I know that's an iffy proposition though!
> 
> Looks great!




Thought about it, but it voids the lifetime warranty.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

I just attended a seminar with Rob from ASAT and they had a DIY camo kit out now. The kit includes everything you need to dip your stuff, except a few things that most people have laying around the house. He said it was pretty easy to do and the kit will do 2 bows a gun and a few accessories. Cost is around $120.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

axe 6 asat


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

ArcheryAttic said:


> I just attended a seminar with Rob from ASAT and they had a DIY camo kit out now. The kit includes everything you need to dip your stuff, except a few things that most people have laying around the house. He said it was pretty easy to do and the kit will do 2 bows a gun and a few accessories. Cost is around $120.


I sell the kits you are talking about but for $110.00 shipped to the lower 48. The kit contains 1 sq meter of film aprox. 19.5"x 6'6" . It is not enough to do 2 bows and a gun but if carefull and you dont have to redo any parts you should be able to do a bow and accessories or a gun and a few more things. I strongly suggest trying it on a few smaller things before jumping in feet first with a gun or bow . Also if the parts you are doing are bare metal be sure to use a etch primer (not included with kits)


----------



## tyfields34 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Asat dipping*

I wish to change the color of my PSE X-FORCE. I want a solid color for riser with maybe flames or tribal or something. what kind of patterns of this nature do you offer. Please send some pictures of patterns if you have any. Thanks


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> Here is my Pro Hunter in ASAT with duracoat rubberized finish done by Shawn at Eagle custom graphics. Came out AWESOME . . .
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764312&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271208415http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764313&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271208426http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764314&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271208433
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764315&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271208439http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764316&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271208444


My New Forge V3 will be here soon. What would I have to do to get it ready? I would like it in ASAT along with my quiver. maybe my sight and arrow rest. Any help would be great.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

4 - blade fixed said:


> My New Forge V3 will be here soon. What would I have to do to get it ready? I would like it in ASAT along with my quiver. maybe my sight and arrow rest. Any help would be great.


I would ask Shawn at Eagle CG. He'll be able to answer that.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hanover Hydro said:


> hanoverhydrographics.com I will be open in 2 more weeks. I carry the ASAT too.


Litte bump for Hanover Hydro....He did the riser on my Athens in Predator a couple weeks ago for me and it turned out awesome, he does great work and I'm extremely happy with the work he did for me and any dipping I need done in the future will be going through his shop.:thumbs_up


----------

